# Furry Apps



## mcro (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey all! I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I just got a new phone (samsung note 2 )and was trying to get all my old apps but one of them isnt advailable anymore from the google store. the app is named yiffr, (yiffr.com) it was a great app, made a few friends from it but now I lost it all. does anyone have the apk file they can  send me? or help me get it off my old phone with a broken screen (new screen is coming in a few days).

Thanks for your help
Mac the Husky


----------



## Joey (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope they're being tongue-in-cheek. Did they really need to call it "_yiffr"_?


----------



## mcro (Mar 17, 2013)

I know it was a crappy name, but it was great to meet the few local furs that I didn't know were around.


----------



## Joey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that's good. As least it's not a furry version of Growlr, lol


----------



## mcro (Mar 17, 2013)

So a lil more info, its an android app and i know of a few others that lost it and are looking for the APK file that is on the phone if you have downloaded it before. please if you can help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a s3 and everything I learned about it came from this wonderful thing called google.


----------



## mcro (Mar 17, 2013)

true, but the app cant be found on the webs anywhere, till now a friend of my gave me the APK file so I am good now!

if anyone would like the apk file, id be happy to share it!


----------



## alofoxx (May 21, 2013)

Try FurrTrax - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_masterxbkc.FurrTrax
Great app on the google market
its a great place to meet local furs and make friends. Most of the people ive talked to arnt yiff crazed fuzzballs -.-
Give it a shot!


----------



## Symlus (May 21, 2013)

Double Double posts HRRNG. 
No, I don't have the APK FILE.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

I always found searching for anything with its extension on Google worked a treat (dodgyapp .apk) (Margaret thatcher topless .jpeg)


----------



## DMAN14 (May 22, 2013)

I had that app for awhile. Something went wrong and I was unable to ever open it, I think it was the app, not my phone which would explain why its not on the app store.

I kinda expect them to release the non-beta version and it will hopefully have a better name.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

They do it's called furrtrax.  Yiffr got taken down because people were using furry porn as their avs and porn of any kind is against googles app AUP.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 22, 2013)

"Yiffr"  and  "meet local furs"
This app sounds like a STD spreader


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> They do it's called furrtrax.  Yiffr got taken down because people were using furry porn as their avs and porn of any kind is against googles app AUP.


well its surely the person's fault for using that word, sure the original definition of Yiff was a greeting but furries ruin everything and made it mean about furry porn :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

I've been in the fandom for nearly 15 years and I still have no fucking idea where yiff came from XD


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I've been in the fandom for nearly 15 years and I still have no fucking idea where yiff came from XD



I always heard it came from some RP where some guy claimed that "yiff" was the sound foxes made when they fucked.


----------

